# completly new



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a couple freshwater tanks and am thinking of branching over. Im leaning towards a 29g biocube for my bedroom. Are these decent? I've seen some good stuff but figured id ask here. i am thinking i want to do some coral(possibly), a clown fish, and maybe a goby if space allows. My question is are these good tanks, what else will i be needing, and what will my stock capabilities look like. thanks


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes they aare very good, i have a 24G nano tank and yer its hard to look after as it always is with marine.

You have plenty of room for a couple of clowns and a goby, i do.
Also , You must add corals, that is what makes a marine tank 
also invertibrates make good additions too.

But be warned, its costly i have spent over £700 in the first year of having it on water, live rock, fish , corals etc...

Look here for an idea of what to make it look like http://www.fishforums.com/forum/general-saltwater/30940-starting-setup-sw-tank-pics.html
^^^ its got a lot busier since then too 

good luck


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow. i did not expect to see that much for a cost. i will have to rethink!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

it doesnt have to be as expensive as that, it just depends how much you put into it 

the smaller the tank the cheaper it is


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Ive decided to take the plunge. found someone a couple hours away selling a set up cube (mushrooms, sand, rock, and all that) for 225. Needs new bulbs but that will only set me back another 40. Im excited/nervous!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Congrats, and don't worry about it. 

If you need any help, just ask. Oh, and plan for the move and transfer to take 10 hours + driving there and back. :fun:

If you were to read one book before, you pick the tank up, I'd recommend _The New Marine Aquarium_ by Mike Paletta.

Have fun, and be prepared to switch some of your other tanks over!


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

The man i got it from did a poor job with maintainence. there is algea everywhere. should i try cleaning the sand? Whats the best attack


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Do you have it already? I recommend completely removing the sand bed, as it usually holds on to detritus which will slowly rot away and pollute the water. Remove and replace is my plan of action. Rinse the new sand BEFORE removing the old sand, as you'll want the transfer to be as quick as possible, because it's going to be a messy one.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Do you have it already? I recommend completely removing the sand bed, as it usually holds on to detritus which will slowly rot away and pollute the water. Remove and replace is my plan of action. Rinse the new sand BEFORE removing the old sand, as you'll want the transfer to be as quick as possible, because it's going to be a messy one.


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have the tank but nobody that sells sand is open until Tuesday.


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

To those that have cubes. are the leds always that dull? I can barely tell they are on


----------

